# Intel Adds Seven New Sandy Bridge Processors



## avinandan012 (Jan 31, 2012)

Intel Adds Seven New Sandy Bridge Processors.

Read this


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2012)

It would have been better if 'PK' series processors were there..


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

nice to know Intel still interested in celeron moniker even with SB core cpus


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

they better sell Celeron as HTPC ready boards. Pack a Celeron into a H61 in a uATX format. it'll be better than the Atoms as the IGP of Celeron is superior to the former one.


----------

